# Bucks a plenty



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I took a little scouting trip tonight around the area where i live and couldn't believe the bucks i saw.In the 5 miles around my place i spotted 12 bucks and 3 where more than shootable and probably 150/160 class.I've lived out here since 1994 and have never seen so many deer and nice bucks and i don't know why.Every year i get a fairly nice buck and i do alot of off season scouting and pretty much know where the deer hang out but it seems like all of a sudden theres more deer ??.One farmer did push some bush off a 1/2 section about 2 miles from my place so did the deer all move over my way ??.This is going to be a good season.


----------

